#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint slide does not open but shows error

## ritika.kalani

Hi,

The line below shows the error and while running the macro the error is shown in this line as to why the macro is unable to open a blank ppt slide.


                Set PPPres = PPApp.Presentations.Open(ThisWorkbook.Path & "\GTA-BKS Blank Slide.pptx") 'open template, must be co-located with this file

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,
What is the error message and is the template in the same folder as the workbook with the code?

----------

